# buick'd datsun



## farmer_joe620 (Jan 9, 2005)

i dont know if any of you remember, but i had a thread on here asking about coilovers for a 620. 
well it turns out that i never needed them. ive got my buick v6 swap done. im putting the buick in a 620. ive got a couple of pics that i took with my new camera. 


















sorry the pics are so big. still getting used to the camera.


neil


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

cool.
lol more pics!


----------



## farmer_joe620 (Jan 9, 2005)

heres some more pics. 










































there ya go!


neil


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Now that looks like its going to be some fun


----------



## rtuneg35 (Apr 8, 2005)

Is this the v-6 from the buick GNX? AKA the turbo'd one?


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hard to tell in the pics.....what mods did you have to do to the firewall?

What's the radiator out of?

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

rtuneg35 said:


> Is this the v-6 from the buick GNX? AKA the turbo'd one?


:lol: No, the Grand National had EFI, that's clearly a carb sitting up top.


----------



## rtuneg35 (Apr 8, 2005)

BakaSama said:


> :lol: No, the Grand National had EFI, that's clearly a carb sitting up top.




oops ya didnt even think off that <---still n00b


----------



## farmer_joe620 (Jan 9, 2005)

nope, no GN motor here. its just a 4.1 outta a 84 regal. i had to cut quite a bit out of the firewall to get the tall bell housing to fit. its not that bad though. the radiator is out of a 89 mercuray sable. the taurus of the same year is probably the same. its a 2 core aluminum though. 


neil


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks. Did you have to move any metal to get the rad to fit? Being aluminum and a crossflow, I'll bet it has plenyt of cooling. Will the fill neck fit under the hood? Any pics of the inside showing the firewall? Was the heater box in the middle over the tranny hump like the 521 is? If so, what are you plans to put the heater back in. 
OH....any probs routing the exh around the torsion bars? 
What year is the 620? Mainly curious if it's disc or drum brakes up front.
Mike


----------



## farmer_joe620 (Jan 9, 2005)

well for starters the truck is a 74. its got drums brakes all the way around. 
for the radiator all i had to cut was a little bit of the battery tray. i also had to trim a bit of plastic off of the radiator. also the radiator had 2 prongs that were on the bottom that i cut off. 
for the heater, i took it out, and aint gonna have another. i had to cut alot of metal where the bellhousing goes. i dont think i can get a pic since i have the truck in storage now.
i never got to the exhaust, but it would if you do go to big. i was going to make a y pipe and just have a big single exhaust, but i never got to it. 
i put the truck away for a while so i can get another truck for a driver, and im gonna be putting a smallblock chevy in it. 
but if you need any info about swapping a motor into something, gie me a holler. ive done 2 v8 luvs and the datsun.


neil


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info. 

Do you think the fill neck on the rad will clear the hood??


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Hopefully you put a metal fuel filter in place of that plastic one. Otherwise cool! :cheers:


----------



## farmer_joe620 (Jan 9, 2005)

oh, i dont think the radiator filler neck will clear the hood. i really dont plan on running a hood when i put the v8 in it.


neil


----------

